# BBJD Shogun sig challenge



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Shogun has his huge comeback fight coming up and I realized that some of the newer members around here might not know about my Chute Boxe love affair with Shogun because I've been so into BJJ, and Wrestling prospects and then Jersey fighters.

So it's time for me to get a Shogun sig and avy.

15,000 to the winner.

Pics:Whatever you like
Title:Mauricio Rua
Subtext:BBJD
More Subtext: The Return of Shogun
Colors: Whatever you like
Avatar:If you want

I'm leaving this one open until the 22nd right before christmas because I want to support Jimmy Miller for stepping up on short notice win or lose plus I really like it:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet Im all over it,


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks nice I'll just put this out there so everyone knows. While I will use a smaller sig if I really love it I usually go with a bigger one.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i kno u loving that miller sig lol and ill def try this one...today was my last day of school so ill have more time to work on it....great job sinister


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm in. I'll make something soon.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

eh...u like?










and an avatar


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is my go,


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

It's nice man I just hate that main pic of Shogun lol.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I win?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn those are some nice sigs. You guys still have a week to beat him.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

is that last one too long?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

No >_>


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

my computer has it at 493px × 189px....i do believe that max is 420 plazz...:angry02: shame shame lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I can have you disappear over night...


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i dont know. can u?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

....Yes, I just said I could....


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

haha my bad i didnt see the i...i thought u were asking me lol


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Eeeewwwzz, stop being dirty, Steph! Grosss!

PS: Stop being jealous of my work


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ha i am jealous


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright BBJD, here's my entry:

*Avatar:*








*
Sig*


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Thought I'd give it another go. I tried something different with the avatar, thought it blended well with the theme.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

good work guys


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damn Sinister that is pretty good and yea it's very theme related.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Thought I'd give it another go. I tried something different with the avatar, thought it blended well with the theme.


Wow fantastic work. I love the sig. Very original!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I win?


Yes you do.

Sinister gave you a hell of a run because I think that his sig is excellent and very theme related I just like something about this sig more.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yaaay!


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Congrats Plazz. and good work everybody. You are turning out some great sigs at the moment Plazz


----------

